# Potatoe Sausage



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Some freinds and I are planning to get together in March to make potatoe sausage, I have never made this before and was hoping someone would have a recipe that they have used and hopefully I will not have to go through years of trial and error.


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

An easy breakfasat sausage is 1/3 venison, 1/3 pork (already ground at store) and 1/3 hashbrowns ground. Just add country breakfast seasoning. I've even tried O'brien Hashbrowns that have onion/pepper in them. Easy recipe to try.


----------

